# Neue Version des Bagle-Wurms verbreitet sich schnell



## technofreak (29 Oktober 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/52712


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Eine neue Version des Bagle-Wurms füllt seit dem heutigen Freitagmorgen die elektronischen Briefkasten. Die Bezeichnungen der Hersteller reichen von Bagle.at bis zu Bagle.bb. Wenigstens gleichen sich die Beschreibungen: Die Betreffzeile einer wurmverseuchten Mail ist entweder leer oder enthält die kurzen Texte "Re: Hello", "Re: Thank you!", "Re: Thanks : )" oder "Re: Hi". Als Mail-text ist nur ein ": )" oder ": ))" eingetragen. Der Wurm selbst versteckt sich im beigefügten Anhang der Mail als "Price" oder "Joke" mit einer der Endungen .exe, .scr, .com oder .cpl.
> Anzeige
> iX-Konferenz Eclipse 3.0! Jetzt buchen!
> 
> Der Wurm versucht bekannte Antivirenprogramme zu beenden und verschickt sich von infizierten Rechnern per eigener SMTP-Engine an weitere Adressaten, die er auf dem System findet. Zudem kopiert er sich mit unterschiedlichen Dateinamen in Ordner, die die Zeichenkette "Share" enthalten. Die Hersteller von Antivirensoftware aktualisieren derzeit ihre Signaturen



Google Treffer Bagle.bb 

http://vil.mcafeesecurity.com/vil/content/v_129509.htm
http://www.trendmicro.com/vinfo/virusencyclo/default5.asp?VName=WORM_BAGLE.AT


----------



## stieglitz (29 Oktober 2004)

Schöner Mist!
Der Wurm ist bei uns im Netzwerk seit ca. 11.30 h bereits etwa 50 mal eingeschlagen.
Perfiderweise benutz er als Absender Teilnehmer unseres Netzwerks.
Allerdings bringt Outlook 2003 die Meldung:
Outlook hat den Zugriff auf die potentiell unsicheren Anlagen blockiert: Joke.cpl.
Inzwischen lässt auch die AV Software nichts mehr durch.

Die Ruhe der letzten Monate scheint vorbei zu sein.

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Devilfrank (29 Oktober 2004)

Wieder so ein Baukasten-Wurm.

http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/[email protected]
http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/[email protected]
http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/[email protected]
Verbreitung auch über:
http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/[email protected]!cpl.html


----------



## User Nr 2528 (30 Oktober 2004)

und schwupp, isser auch schon bei mir.
Und schwupp, isser im Eimer.
Bin gespannt, was das Teil wieder alles anrichtet.
Bei mir im Haus ist eine Familie, die sich jetzt im PC-Laden eine Fujitsu Siemens-Kiste geholt hat. Gesurft - und hauptsächlich deshalb hat man die Kiste angeschafft - wird mittels Modem - erst mal. Da fragte ich mal spaßeshalber nach, wie es mit der Sicherheit aussieht. Ach nee, wurde mir da entgegnet, das Virenzeuchs haben wir noch nicht installiert. Ob man das denn unbedingt braucht... (Originalton)
Ich hau mich weg. HAR HAR HAR


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2004)

http://www.bsi.de/av/vb/beagleav.htm


> Beschreibung
> Allgemeines
> 
> [email protected] (Beagle.AV) ist ein Internetwurm, der sich per Massenmailing mit seiner eigenen SMTP-Maschine verbreitet. Er versendet sich selbst als Anhang einer E-Mail oder über Peer-to-Peer-Netzwerke. Außerdem wird eine Backdoor installiert, die auf Port 81 auf Befehle von außen wartet.
> ...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (1 Juni 2005)

*H+BEDV warnt vor neuem Trojaner „TR/Dldr.Bagle.BR“*



> *H+BEDV warnt vor neuem Trojaner „ TR/Dldr.Bagle.BR “ mit dramatisch hoher Verbreitung*
> 
> Die Antivirenspezialisten aus dem Hause H+BEDV Datentechnik warnen alle Anwender der Betriebssysteme Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows ME, Windows NT, Windows 2000, Windows XP sowie Windows Server 2003 vor dem Trojaner TR/Dldr.Bagle.BR. Der Trojaner verbreitet sich per Email und lädt weitere Trojaner-Komponenten nach. Das Schadens- und Verbreitungspotenzial dieser Bagle-Variante wird von den Virenexperten als äußerst hoch eingeschätzt. TR/Dldr.Bagle.BR wurde bereits im Vorfeld durch eine generische Signatur von der AntiVir-Heuristik erkannt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (20 September 2005)

*neue Bagle-Varianten*

Und wieder einmal sind neue Bagle-Varianten unterwegs:
*"H+BEDV warnt vor sechs neuen Trojanern der Bagle-Familie:
"TR/Bagle.CQ" bis "TR/Bagle.CU" wurden im Laufe des heutigen Abends massiv verschickt"*.


----------

